#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Geluidsset

## CyberNBD

Al verschillende topics voorbijgekomen de laatste tijd over de 18" subs die op de site van PBaudio staan, en nou weer een topic lopende, dus hier alvast wat foto's van wat ik af heb.


Speakers horen normaal allemaal op mekaar te staan (subs met basstunnels tegen mekaar, onderste ondersteboven dus, maar had geen zin om zo hoog te stapelen vermits de lak nog een weekje moet doorharden voor ik er veel mee ga schuiven en andere dingen mee uitspoken)



Specs:
2x Top: C6 (12/2") 350/80Watt 
Speakers: B&C 12PL32 en B&C DE750
4x Sub: B18 (18") 400 (700)Watt
Speaker: B&C 18PZB46

Aangestuurd met JBL MPX600, JBL MPA1100 (top bi-amp) en jbl MPX1200 (sub), LEM Dx26 Processor.

Monitorkastjes/Topjes ben ik nog aan bezig, meer foto's volgen.
Specs:
4x P10 (10/1") 300Watt
Speakers: Eminence Delta10 en B&C DE25

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Overdrive

Hoe klinkt het? Tevreden over het resultaat?

Groetjes
Overdrive

Overdrive zegt: Mazzelos!

----------


## CyberNBD

Ff ter verdere info, niet volledig zelf gebouwd, maar overgekocht van P&B audio en setje opgeknapt, de  subs waren blauw en de toppen waren met stof bekleed, dat heb ik er erg snel vanaf gehaald en alles mooi zwart gelakt.  Klinkt erg goed, tijd terug ditzelfde setje op klus neergezet en stond me toen al aan, nou verkochten ze een hele handel dussss <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Resultaat ben ik best tevreden van ja, op een paar onvolkomenhiedjes na (qua uitzicht), maar ziet er iig stukken beter uit als eerst!.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: waren met stof bekleed, dat heb ik er erg snel vanaf gehaald



<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> Is toch mooi man ?!? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> Gewoon je hele set stofferen met donkergrijze bekleding. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Verder ziet het er weer heel strak uit, hoeveel mensen denk je hiermee aan te kunnen?

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## CyberNBD

Vind lak strakker, je ziet er alleen alles op <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Set met 2 sub 1 coax top per kant zou zaal van 600-700 moeten aankunnen binnen.
Setje met 1 sub en 2 kleine 10/1 topjes zou 100-150 man moeten aankunnen.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die blokjes sjouwen en stapelen heel handig, dat is wel weer een groot voordeel t.o.v. wat grotere modellen. Ik geloof dat d'r in de loods van m'n baas ook van dat soort dingen staan (weet het wel zeker  :Smile: ), maar dat zijn bassjes zonder die reflex-gaten. Zal eens vragen waar hij dat ontwerp vandaan heeft, want 't is wel zelfbouw. Die klinken ook inderdaad absoluut niet slecht, hoewel daar Beyma in zit geloof ik.

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Destiny

Is die top precies even groot als de subjes?

En wat heb je voor heel die set betaald (excl. amps) als ik vragen mag <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## CyberNBD

Toppen zijn nu het stof errond uit is precies even breed als subs ja, eerst waren ze net wat breder:


Complete set met amps en de 10 speakers is 5200 euro, wat de speakers alleen zouden kosten weet ik niet zo meteen.

Eerste monitortje is ook zo goed als af, mogen alleen wat dunnere rubber doppen onder:






Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## yoghurt

Ziet er netjes uit!!!

Greetz Yo

LIVE IS A MIX!!!

----------


## Destiny

Zo te zien ben je de eerste met deze P&B Monitor (serienummer)

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Destiny

Michel, ik heb je een e-mail gestuurd over de prijzen van deze kastjes... ik dacht ik zeg het maar even  :Smile: 

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## CyberNBD

Hehe, er zaten nog geen deftige connectorpaneeltjes op die monitortjes, dus die heb ik ff gemaakt, en dan maar serienummers 1-2-3-4 gegeven <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## jack

Hoe heb je dat serie plaatje gemaakt?
ziet er wel strak uit 

Die tops is dat hoorngelade?

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## CyberNBD

Typeplaatjes zijn uitgeprint op stickerpapier en dan een laagje doorzichtige plakplastic erover.  Dit alles op een houten plankje gemonteerd en achter de metalen plaat (monitortjes) of achter het hout van de kast geschroefd.

Toppen zijn Coax:


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Mr Dj

hoe dik hout is er eigenlijk gebruikt voor die kasten en wat voor een hout. Ikzelf wil er 18mm MDF voor gebruiken. is dit goed genoeg ??

----------


## Mr Dj

jah, maar wel frequentie bereik hebben ze eigenlijk ??

----------


## Merijndj

Wat zijn jullie bevindingen over die coax-topjes, en weten jullie of dit ontwerp (goed) werkt/"meekan"  :http://www.pbaudio.nl/Techcorner/sho...tion.asp?Id=11, (ik hoop dat jullie begrijpen wat ik bedoel).

Ik wil binnenkort boxen gaan bouwen maar ik zoek nog een goed ontwerp, (ik ben ook aan het kijken of ik zelf een mooi setje kan ontwerpen).

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Destiny

Hmm... speakers zijn goedkoop, maar qua ampjes zal het wel duur worden... 

Beetje goedkopere amps halen dat vermogen niet.

[edit: valt ook wel mee trouwens...]

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_ - Ik heb nu ook ProDJuser

----------


## Merijndj

Bestaan er bouwtekeningen van die coax-topjes? (met maten voor de trapezium en driehoekige houten platen). 

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## CyberNBD

http://www.pbaudio.nl/Techcorner/sho...tion.asp?Id=23
Zijn de enige tekeningen die ik ervan weet staan.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

Hallo CyberNBD,

Zou je voor mij eens die (houten) plaatjes kunnen opmeten want dan kan ik ze een stuk makkelijker maken.

Zou je misschien tegelijk kunnen kijken hoe groot het gat voor de 12" is.

alvast bedankt,

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Merijndj

O.K.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Roland

Dat is toch hetzelfde setje als toen in Heugem stond bij het voetballen.

Heb er toen over gedraaid en moet zeggen dat er een zeer leuk geluid uitkwam. Die subjes doen het ook erg goed.

----------


## Merijndj

hallo, ik zocht die pagina net even helemaal door waarna ik (een nog niet eerder gevonden link) vond. namelijk deze:
http://www.pbaudio.nl/Images/tekeningen/coax_sheets.gif

Ik zal voortaan beter uitkijken voor ik een reactie plaats

(sorry, ik dacht dat dit de link naar de box was (dus niet naar de detail-tekening))


groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## DJ_Robin

ZO DAAR IS IE WEER ik ben ook weer terug van vakantie !!!!  :Smile: 
nou wil ik eigenlijk de rest van me vakantie is een beetje gaan klussen , flightcases bouwen enzo.
aangezien ik nog een setje zoek voor 500 personen ongeveer wat eigenlijk niet teveel mag gaan kosten, lijkt het me wel wat om dit zelf te gaan bouwen. en zoals dat van cyber er nu uit ziet vind ik het heel strak.

maar aangezien ik tot nu toe alleen 2 subjes heb gebouwt voor op m'n kamertje weet ik er dus nog niet veel vanaf. Ik ben handig met hout ect heb geen 2 linkerhanden maar die tekeningen van die topjes zien er toch best pittig uit. Klopt dit of is het goed te doen ?

Ik hoop op wat hulp misschien via mail of via een nieuw / dit topic zodat meer mensen (er zijn er meer die willen zelfbouwen zie ik aan de topics) er wat aan hebben.

nogmaals cyber het ziet er strak uit !!! wat voor lak heb je eigenlijk gebruikt want het glimt en spiegelt wel.

B.V.D



Pacific Dance Palace
-- entertainment --

----------


## Mr Dj

hey robin, ik heb net die subjes af.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=5530

misschien heb je er wat aan.
PS: ZE KNALLEN WEL

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:aangezien ik nog een setje zoek voor 500 personen ongeveer wat eigenlijk niet teveel mag gaan kosten



Verkijk je hier maar niet in, die kastjes lusten heel wat vermogen, zeker met die coax toppies (bi amped, dus weer 2 versterkers) kost die versterking een hele hoop poen.
Heb er nog 2 subjes bij ondertussen (jaja, 3 per kant<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) en de hele handel wordt nou versterkt door 5 zware bakken (bijna 10 KW rms).  Als alles af is incl ampracks etc post ik nog wel wat foto's.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ja dat is ook waar cyber , maar als je naast die versterker ook nog eens een coax top met 2 of 3 subjes moet gaan kopen ben je nog wel duurder uit als dat je het zelf bouwt.
en wat denken jullie van een andere top op 2 van deze subjes ? moet er een coax op of kan er ook een "normale" top dus met een 12" of 15" speaker en een horn op? Ik kan namelijk aan 2 AD MI topjes komen die opnieuw gelakt moeten worden maar verder goed zijn , die man waarvan ik ze kan kopen draait er ook met 2 18" subs onder 1 top en dan hoef ik alleen de subs maar te bouwen.

B.V.D

ps MR DJ klopt het dat er nog geen foto's opstaan waarop die subs helemaal af zijn ? verder ziet het er netjes uit !


Pacific Dance Palace
-- entertainment --

----------


## mathijsenzo

Ik zit er over te denken om ook zo'n zet te maken (P&B audio) met 2 subs en 1 top.

Ik vroeg mij allen af:
Hoe bevalt deze set eigenlijk, het ziet er echt top uit, maar hoe is ie kwa klant? (BV vol, zuiver, laag, strak, of zwaar blazend)



Joe
Mathijs

----------


## musicjohn

Hey Mathijsenzo,

Als je opgelet had (of de moeite genomen om het HELE topic te lezen) dan had je wel gemerkt dat de derde reactie op deze post luidt:





> citaat:Klinkt erg goed, tijd terug ditzelfde setje op klus neergezet en stond me toen al aan



Dus...



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## mathijsenzo

K had t gezien, was alleen op zoek naar een iets specefiekere beschrijving.

Toch bedankt voor je reactie.



Joe
Mathijs

----------


## musicjohn

Tom,

Kun je, afgezien van:





> citaat:2x Top: C6 (12/2") 350/80Watt 
> Speakers: B&C 12PL32 en B&C DE750
> 4x Sub: B18 (18") 400 (700)Watt
> Speaker: B&C 18PZB46
> 
> Aangestuurd met JBL MPX600, JBL MPA1100 (top bi-amp) en jbl MPX1200 (sub), LEM Dx26 Processor.



EN:





> citaat:Klinkt erg goed, tijd terug ditzelfde setje op klus neergezet en stond me toen al aan



Nog even IETS specifieker zijn...  ??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## CyberNBD

Nou mattijsenzo.. wat mot je dan nog weten? het klinkt gewoon goed, wat er in de kastjes zit weet je ook.. duss.
Zeker nu met die extra amps en subjes erbij moet het wel heftig klinken, dat zal ik binnenkort es uittesten.  

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zeg Cyber ben ja al klaar met je setje ?

Ben wel benieuwd naar je versterkerrackjes nu er 10KW in ligt.
Hoop dat er wat fotos komen (heb ik gelijk een beeld wat voor ampjes ik moet gaan zoeken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## CyberNBD

Ben net terug van processor ophalen, dus de set is nou zo goed als volledig in orde, zal binnenkort fotootjes maken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ_Robin

Owke ik ben benieuwd.
Maar heb je die DX26 weggedaan dan ? of is die gerepareerd ?
Ik zie het wel ,

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## CyberNBD

DX26 ben ik net nieuw gaan halen, was nou pas binnen  :Smile: 

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 15/09/2002  15:05:54

----------


## PowerSound

En, hoeveel heb je die betaald ?
Ik kan raden dat je het setje al volledig open getest hebt in je achtertuintje !? Hoe was het ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## CyberNBD

Nee heb het nog niet getest met die processor, vrij weinig tijd op het moment, moet nog een stel cases, kabels, krachtverdelers maken die woensdag afmoeten, daarna breng ik wel verslag uit van alles <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Nee was zeker niet vervelend, daar heb ik wel ff een stackje 3*18" met coax mee getest, ging best lekker <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Destiny

Is zo'n setje voor voor live/zang te gebruiken?

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------

